# Here it comes!



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ladies and gents! Here it comes! Now the wack job left is calling for the removal of the confederate war leaders carved into Stone Mountain, GA. What's next? Book burnings? Assuming this comes to pass, just who do they think should pay for the job? This country is completely frickin nuts!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Freedom to speak and express is only for the left, that's our world today......


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Removing the monuments to history, designed to stand the test of time and remind us of our past, is a surefire way to repeat it after we forget who all those men were.

These idiots calling for complete removal of these statues are doing some future generation a disservice.

Didn't ISIS go about destroying all historical remnants of any past they didn't agree with?
Hmmm....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow... your country is turning into Soviet Union... they learned nothing!

I hate driving through your borders lately even with a Canadian passport.. my name screams RUSSIAN, they love asking me to exit my vehicle and give me a hard time. Once they tried to search me even though I wasn't wearing anything with pockers, just tanktop and freaking tights.

Flying is still no problem, no self-righteous assholes.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

My country is filled with self righteous assholes. An awful lot of them live inside the Washington beltway.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Surprised the good ole boys down south haven't started destroying MLK statues. Watch the SHTF once that starts.

TG, you've heard of the underwear bomber, haven't you??


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

It gets better...

Pastor petitions Chicago Mayor to remove Washington's and Jackson's names from partks.

*Pastor Wants Presidents? Names Removed From Parks Over Ties To Slavery « CBS Chicago*


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Chipper said:


> TG, you've heard of the underwear bomber, haven't you??


No.. I'm afraid to ask


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

For years, for the last eight years bigtime, the left has had their way unopposed. Now they are going around looking for anything and everything they think "offends" them. 
Like I posted yesterday IMO, the day we gave in and took prayer out of school, so many years ago, was the start of the snowball, now it's gotten so huge, perhaps it's unstoppable?
Ten years from now history will show the slaves rose up without any help from the white man and won the civil war by themselves, sounds crazy? go back ten years and look at today's events.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

TG said:


> Wow... your country is turning into Soviet Union... they learned nothing!
> 
> I hate driving through your borders lately even with a Canadian passport.. my name screams RUSSIAN, they love asking me to exit my vehicle and give me a hard time. Once they tried to search me even though I wasn't wearing anything with pockers, just tanktop and freaking tights.
> 
> Flying is still no problem, no self-righteous assholes.


If I was 15 years younger.......well.....nevermind.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> If I was 15 years younger.......well.....nevermind.


LOL!

But seriously, they didn't search the hijab-clad ladies in front of me with Canadian license plates.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> If I was 15 years younger.......well.....nevermind.


If you were 15 years younger you'd still be 15 years too old to impress TG 

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> If you were 15 years younger you'd still be 15 years too old to impress TG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


haha Age is just a number!
I'm impressed with a man who cooks, I have a very short list :vs_laugh:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

TG said:


> haha Age is just a number!
> I'm impressed with a man who cooks, I have a very short list :vs_laugh:


Yes age is just a number. Unfortunately mine gets closer to my telephone number every year.

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

After the the monuments and all other traces of our history are erased, what will the left do then to express their hatred for this country? What will they turn to next to destroy, and what will they replace everything with? What kind of history will be taught to our youth? We keep and express and teach history to learn and grow from our mistakes and triumphs. Are we to walk around aimlessly bumping into things with our blank minds and exist like insects living purely on instinct, I just don't get it I guess.....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe we need to run out to the desert of CA and tear down the ruins of the Internment camps there. Nope can't do that, that is where the Liberals want to put all us racist white people.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

You can't use that word "race" it'll get you into trouble

Sarah Champion quits Labour front bench over rape article
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-40952224

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

thankfully we have all the important books digitized into the internet we can all start to download copies of stuff they are likely to burn and keep them on hidden encrypted flash drives so even if they get to book burning we can still preserve the history.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

ISIS destroys statues and monuments in Syria and Iraq. Leftists want the destruction of statues and monuments in the U.S. 
h-m-m, get the picture?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> Wow... your country is turning into Soviet Union... they learned nothing!
> 
> I hate driving through your borders lately even with a Canadian passport.. my name screams RUSSIAN, they love asking me to exit my vehicle and give me a hard time. *Once they tried to search me even though I wasn't wearing anything with pockers, just tanktop and freaking tights*.
> 
> Flying is still no problem, no self-righteous assholes.


Huh. They are only to happy to wave me through when I cross the border dressed like that. :vs_smirk:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Huh. They are only to happy to wave me through when I cross the border dressed like that. :vs_smirk:


Hahaha


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Ladies and gents! Here it comes! Now the wack job left is calling for the removal of the confederate war leaders carved into Stone Mountain, GA. What's next? Book burnings? Assuming this comes to pass, just who do they think should pay for the job? This country is completely frickin nuts!


Washington is next

http://www.lifezette.com/polizette/begins-democratic-strategist-calls-statues-washington-come/

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

And yet these liberals can't wait to go on vacation and take selfies in front of the Great Wall of China and the Pyramids of Egypt. 

Both of which were 100% built by slave labor and who's construction cost lives numbered in the thousands.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Doesn't look to me like the right has the political muscle to save the statutes. Some have been removed, and more are being removed in response to Charlottesville. I would say that at this point, it looks like those who wanted to save the statues went at it in an impotent, feckless manner. They set their own cause back on it's ass, and they've isolated the President.


----------

